# Don't cork screwcaps : Photo



## jimmyjames23

I wanted to see how many times you can put a cork in a screwcaps bottle before it breaks. 

The answer is 5.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRico

Crazy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wineforfun

But the real question is...............did you ruin the wine or save it from the glass shavings?


----------



## dralarms

Its water in the bottle.


----------



## jimmyjames23

dralarms said:


> Its water in the bottle.



Ya. I would sacrifice good wine.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

You forgot to tell us what you used to insert the cork and what size cork? I like zorks better now,less trouble than corks. WVMJ


----------



## novalou

WVMountaineerJack said:


> You forgot to tell us what you used to insert the cork and what size cork? I like zorks better now,less trouble than corks. WVMJ



If I were to attempt to cork a screw cap, I'd use a #8.


----------



## jimmyjames23

novalou said:


> If I were to attempt to cork a screw cap, I'd use a #8.



I used a Portuguese tooth breaker with a #8 cork.


----------



## Dugger

This broke while removing the cork by the looks of the cork. What type of corkscrew did you use?


----------



## jimmyjames23

Dugger said:


> This broke while removing the cork by the looks of the cork. What type of corkscrew did you use?



A handcrafted corkscrew made from Ancient Ivory that was handed down from my great, great.....lol

I think the point is.... Don't cork screwcaps.


----------



## jimmyjames23

And it broke corking the bottle, not removing it.


----------



## seth8530

Lol, It is not science untill you repeat the experiment 5 more times while not wearing safety glasses.

I am however, not way too surprised that the bottles shattered..


----------



## Julie

I agree, it makes no difference what type of corkscrew you use or what type of corker you use. The point is the neck breaks and I would like to add while it took five times before this one broke, that does not mean you have four chances to use the bottle.


----------



## jimmyjames23

seth8530 said:


> Lol, It is not science untill you repeat the experiment 5 more times while not wearing safety glasses.
> 
> I am however, not way too surprised that the bottles shattered..



Damn you and your imperical ways Seth. Lol.


----------



## Dugger

I agree the whole point is to not use screw cap bottles but I was curious about the type of corkscrew you used. I believe it does make a difference what kind you use - many, many people use these bottles and I feel they would be much safer using a wing type or lever type than a waiters' corkscrew.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Dugger said:


> I agree the whole point is to not use screw cap bottles but I was curious about the type of corkscrew you used. I believe it does make a difference what kind you use - many, many people use these bottles and I feel they would be much safer using a wing type or lever type than a waiters' corkscrew.



I always use a wing type.


----------



## YourCaptain

Gotta love it... it's like mythbusters for the forum.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dugger I agree the wing type would be less likely to break it compared to other but the danger still exists. I prefer the waiters cork screw over any others and for sure that would be one that would break the neck right off. As you know we can't control what one choses to do but we can be sure to bring awareness to a possible and likely danger.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Bottle opened with a waiters screw.


----------



## DaveL

Why take the chance? Toss the screw caps or dont buy them to begin with. There are plenty of corked bottles waiting to be collected.


----------



## phat

DaveL said:


> Why take the chance? Toss the screw caps or dont buy them to begin with. There are plenty of corked bottles waiting to be collected.



I dunno about don't buy them to begin with - there's some awfully nice wine being produced in screw tops. 

My solution (for example with one of my favorite aussie wineries - D'Arenberg) is when I buy commercial wine to consume at home, it always has corks, and I reuse the bottles - but if I buy a bottle of wine to go to someone else's house, it's my chance to go buy a bottle or two of a D'Arenberg I like that's a screw top - then I still get to drink some of the wines I like, and I don't feel bad about not reusing the bottle


----------



## GreginND

I think he meant if you are buying empty bottles for your wine, don't buy screw cap bottles. By all means buy full bottles regardless of the closure!


----------



## DaveL

No I meant dont buy screw cap wine. But i like his compromise solution.


----------



## jimmyjames23

I have no problem with screw cap wine. In fact my favorite wine casillero del diablo shiraz is screwed. I just keep the cap. I really only use SC's for short term storage, blending trials, side batch fermenters and to give away to friends if they're going to drink it that night.


----------



## RCGoodin

I've corked many screw type bottles and never had a problem. Is there something I am missing here?

How about the rest of you bottlers?


----------



## jamesngalveston

if you mic the tops, you will see that screw top wine bottles are not near as thick as a traditional bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

Umm Yes.

The two are incompatible in the long run.

Each time you do it you are seriously risking the top cracking off as the photo shows.

You a gambling man?

Keep shoving corks in screw tops wine bottles and spin that wheel o fortune....



RCGoodin said:


> I've corked many screw type bottles and never had a problem. Is there something I am missing here?


----------



## Bartman

I tell you what's weird - the screw-top bottles I have bottled (and re-bottled) seem easier to cork than the corked bottles. I think the necks are slightly larger on screw-top bottles, which allows the corks to go in marginally more easily. I still have some apprehension about the screw-top bottles, but in over 5 years of using and re-using them, I have had no problems. Maybe I'm playing with fire, but I guess I like living on the edge.


----------



## dessertmaker

I'm sure no one will be surprised that I use them. All the time. And I put the corks in with a hammer and hand corker. And I take them out with a waiters corkscrew.


----------



## Runningwolf

dessertmaker said:


> I'm sure no one will be surprised that I use them. All the time. And I put the corks in with a hammer and hand corker. And I take them out with a waiters corkscrew.


----------



## RCGoodin

dessertmaker said:


> I'm sure no one will be surprised that I use them. All the time. And I put the corks in with a hammer and hand corker. And I take them out with a waiters corkscrew.


 
Ditto, ditto, ditto......................Never had a problem.....

I use an electric corkscrew. Someday, they may all be screw tops.


----------



## derunner

I am just wondering why people would take a chance at severe cuts or a wasted bottle of wine when it is so easy to get free previously corked bottles from restaurants or wine stores that have tastings? I got over 700 good bottles in 3 months. Is it hard to get free bottles in other areas?

For a while I was not buying any commercial wine in screw tops as I wanted all the corked bottles I could get. Now I have so many I don't mind throwing out screw tops and will buy wine in them again to try something different.


----------



## RCGoodin

derunner said:


> I am just wondering why people would take a chance at severe cuts or a wasted bottle of wine when it is so easy to get free previously corked bottles from restaurants or wine stores that have tastings? .


 
I'm grateful for the tip, and I'll be much more aware of the possibility of this happening, but I'll still use them until something happens.


----------



## FABulousWines

I think Dan said it best back on post 19:



Runningwolf said:


> As you know we can't control what one choses to do but we can be sure to bring awareness to a possible and likely danger.



Your choice, but I'd rather not risk it myself.


----------



## dessertmaker

derunner said:


> I am just wondering why people would take a chance at severe cuts or a wasted bottle of wine when it is so easy to get free previously corked bottles from restaurants or wine stores that have tastings? I got over 700 good bottles in 3 months. Is it hard to get free bottles in other areas?
> 
> For a while I was not buying any commercial wine in screw tops as I wanted all the corked bottles I could get. Now I have so many I don't mind throwing out screw tops and will buy wine in them again to try something different.



I figure if I get killed by a dang wine bottle it just must be my time to go.


----------



## Wade E

There was a guy on another gorum who cirked a screw top and had to hsve about 5 surgeries on his gand and nerves reattached! Im pretty dure after all was said he lost like 75% movement of that hand! Cheap isnt always inexpendive and you usually pay dearly later!!!!!


----------



## RCGoodin

Ok, let's put this issue to rest. We'll each do what we want to do and that's that..............


----------



## LAgreeneyes

That pic is scary. I never had that happen to me. However, I have broken off several corks inside of the bottle. I stopped using corks. I'm not a big fan. I prefer screw on tops.


----------



## Julie

LAgreeneyes said:


> That pic is scary. I never had that happen to me. However, I have broken off several corks inside of the bottle. I stopped using corks. I'm not a big fan. I prefer screw on tops.


 
Are you re-using screw top lids or do you buy new?


----------



## LAgreeneyes

Julie said:


> Are you re-using screw top lids or do you buy new?



I am re-using screw tops. (hides under a chair and waits for Julie to reply to tell me that I shouldn't re-use the screw tops.)


----------



## Julie

LAgreeneyes said:


> I am re-using screw tops. (hides under a chair and waits for Julie to reply to tell me that I shouldn't re-use the screw tops.)


 
You should hide, seriously! Sorry but you are just screaming for your wine to go bad. Re-using screw tops does not give you a good seal, actually I doubt that it seals much at all.


----------



## LAgreeneyes

Julie said:


> You should hide, seriously! Sorry but you are just screaming for your wine to go bad. Re-using screw tops does not give you a good seal, actually I doubt that it seals much at all.



I knew there was a catch to the question. So what do you suggest?


----------



## Julie

use bottles that you can put corks in, this is your economic way or buy new screw top lids, not sure how they are installed though.

Your wine is oxidizing.


----------



## LAgreeneyes

Julie said:


> use bottles that you can put corks in, this is your economic way or buy new screw top lids, not sure how they are installed though.
> 
> Your wine is oxidizing.



I really hate the corks but I guess I"ll have to use them. :'(


----------



## jamesngalveston

julie gave you good advise...here is some more.

INVEST IN A FLOOR CORKER.....PERIOD

Those little red handheld corkers...dont waste your money.
I am 6-2 weigh about 220...Its hard for me to cork with the handheld..
after about 10 bottles you just want to throw it away..


----------



## dessertmaker

jamesngalveston said:


> julie gave you good advise...here is some more.
> 
> INVEST IN A FLOOR CORKER.....PERIOD
> 
> Those little red handheld corkers...dont waste your money.
> I am 6-2 weigh about 220...Its hard for me to cork with the handheld..
> after about 10 bottles you just want to throw it away..



Not me. I likes my duck tape 'n a hammer method with my hand corker.

But I'm gonna have to buy something better because I'm about to start doing beer in screw cap bottles. So a floor corker is in the works.


----------



## LAgreeneyes

I saw this on Craigslist in my area.

Is this ok? 

The description is below.



> Wine opener, uncorks and recorks bottles without damaging the cork in the process. only $25


----------



## LAgreeneyes

jamesngalveston said:


> julie gave you good advise...here is some more.
> 
> INVEST IN A FLOOR CORKER.....PERIOD
> 
> Those little red handheld corkers...dont waste your money.
> I am 6-2 weigh about 220...Its hard for me to cork with the handheld..
> after about 10 bottles you just want to throw it away..



And I have the red little handheld corkers as well.


----------



## ibglowin

That is a bottle OPENER. It will not put the cork back in................ 

Just pulls it out nice and easy.


----------



## LAgreeneyes

ibglowin said:


> That is a bottle OPENER. It will not put the cork back in................
> 
> Just pulls it out nice and easy.



I"m glad that you said that. That's why I posted the description to get a 2nd opinion. They are misleading people when they say that it will "re-cork" bottles.


----------



## RCGoodin

ibglowin said:


> That is a bottle OPENER. It will not put the cork back in................
> 
> Just pulls it out nice and easy.


 

It will remove the cork from the plunger, but when it does the cork has a cork screw hole in it. You'd never want to cork a new bottle of wine with a cork that has a hole in it.

You need a floor corker for sure. They are great and easy to use.


----------



## Julie

LAgreeneyes said:


> I"m glad that you said that. That's why I posted the description to get a 2nd opinion. They are misleading people when they say that it will "re-cork" bottles.


 
It is not misleading, it will "re-cork" Don't confuse re-cork with cork. The purpose is to put the used cork back into a bottle of wine that has not been finished so you can keep the wine for a few days.


----------



## LAgreeneyes

Ok so you can RE-CORK opened bottles but you want a CORKER to cork bottles that will be sitting around for a while. Correct?


----------



## WI_Wino

These are what you should be looking for (links from a forum sponsor):

Portuguese floor corker






Italian floor corker





I have the Italian one and love it. Corking is a breeze.


----------



## wineforfun

LAgreeneyes said:


> And I have the *red little handheld corkers *as well.



Same here and I cork all my bottles this way with #9's. No problem. Someday I will invest in a floor corker but not until I am bottling quite a few at a time.


----------



## robie

wineforfun said:


> Same here and I cork all my bottles this way with #9's. No problem. Someday I will invest in a floor corker but not until I am bottling quite a few at a time.



If you don't make very much wine very often, the hand corker will do. Once you do invest in a floor corker, it will last many many years.

I believe one of a home wine maker's first investments should be a floor corker. A vacuum pump is also right up there. A good free SO2 test setup is really good to have; the longer you make wine, the more not having one will haunt you.

If you are making something besides kit wines, a pH meter is very important.

But a person has to make do with what a person has.


----------



## wineforfun

robie said:


> If you don't make very much wine very often, the hand corker will do. Once you do invest in a floor corker, it will last many many years.



I make a fair amount but for now, usually only in 2 gal. batches, so I am never bottling more than 10 - 20 at a time.
I agree that when I start in making 5-6 gal. batches, I will definitely get a floor corker. 
I don't mind the hand corker much as it is just like another night at the gym.


----------



## robie

wineforfun said:


> I make a fair amount but for now, usually only in 2 gal. batches, so I am never bottling more than 10 - 20 at a time.
> I agree that when I start in making 5-6 gal. batches, I will definitely get a floor corker.
> I don't mind the hand corker much as it is just like another night at the gym.



Ha! Yep, it can give you a workout for sure. I used one on my first 2 batches. Problem (for me) was getting the cork seated at the same depth consistently. I also was always afraid I would knock the bottle over while inserting the cork; never happened, though.


----------



## clight385

You can also get a capper attachment for the Italian corker.


----------



## dessertmaker

clight385 said:


> You can also get a capper attachment for the Italian corker.



Only the Italian? I thought you could get a capper attachment with both!


----------



## LAgreeneyes

robie said:


> If you don't make very much wine very often, the hand corker will do. Once you do invest in a floor corker, it will last many many years.
> 
> I believe one of a home wine maker's first investments should be a floor corker. A vacuum pump is also right up there. A good free SO2 test setup is really good to have; the longer you make wine, the more not having one will haunt you.
> 
> If you are making something besides kit wines, a pH meter is very important.
> 
> But a person has to make do with what a person has.



Since I started making wine, I have gone a little crazy and I am experimenting and have about 5 batches going and they are all in 5 gallon buckets. It's just me at home but I do share my bottles of wine with others, so it sounds like I may need to invest in one. I think with my last 5 gallon bucket of wine I bottled about 23 bottles of wine. So, that is about 115 bottles? WOW!! Sounds like I'm going corker shopping.

Is there a support group for people who MAKE too much wine? LOL  If so, sign me up!!!


----------



## wineforfun

robie said:


> I also was always afraid I would *knock the bottle over *while inserting the cork; never happened, though.



Funny you should say that as I have corked quite a few by hand and just had the first one tip over last weekend. I usually don't partake in drinking while bottling but this time I did and that may have played a part.


----------



## robie

wineforfun said:


> Funny you should say that as I have corked quite a few by hand and just had the first one tip over last weekend. I usually don't partake in drinking while bottling but this time I did and that may have played a part.



Excuses- excuses - excuses!!! 

Just kidding!

But it really does seem easy to mess up. I would put the bottle between my feet to hold it, then apply the pressure. Could have corked my foot instead of the bottle.

Of course even with a floor corker, if the neck of the bottle is not centered properly, one could break a bottle. 

If you are happy with your floor corker, stay with it. The main reason I bought mine when I did was a guy had one and wanted only $50 for it. Otherwise, I might have gone another year or more before I got one. As it was, I was unemployed at that time and had to hide it from the wife.


----------



## beggarsu

jimmyjames23 said:


> I wanted to see how many times you can put a cork in a screwcaps bottle before it breaks.
> 
> The answer is 5.



To do a proper test you need a control.

IE You have to cork a a cork-neck bottle as many times as possible to find it's breaking point. And also do like about 10-20 of each.


----------



## dessertmaker

beggarsu said:


> To do a proper test you need a control. IE You have to cork a a cork-neck bottle as many times as possible to find it's breaking point. And also do like about 10-20 of each.



I am all for somebody doing this test!


----------



## kzimmer0817

Wade E said:


> There was a guy on another gorum who cirked a screw top and had to hsve about 5 surgeries on his gand and nerves reattached! Im pretty dure after all was said he lost like 75% movement of that hand! Cheap isnt always inexpendive and you usually pay dearly later!!!!!



Funny. It took me a minute.
Keith


----------



## Runningwolf

Keith, that was an old post from Wade when he was still trying to learn how to use his smartless phone.


----------



## kzimmer0817

Runningwolf said:


> Keith, that was an old post from Wade when he was still trying to learn how to use his smartless phone.


I knew it was an old post. I thought he was trying to be funny - all the typos along with the wording appeared as if he were the guy who had severely cut his hand by recorking and uncorking a screw-top bottle. Gee, now it looks as if _it was completely accidental and I made fun of him._ I thought it odd that no one commented on the _apparent_ funny.

Hope I didn't offend because I honestly thought he was doing it on purpose to prove a point in a humorous way.

Keith


----------



## Runningwolf

Psst, hey Keith I'll let in on a little secret while Wades not listening. He is the one person on this forum that entertains us without knowing it or even trying. You see ever since the barn fell in on him when he was 14 years old he's never been quite right but the owner of this forum hired him as admin because he's fun to watch. You may of seen him on the short bus (he's the one in the back licking the window) because he feels he can get to places quicker. It's ok to laugh but please don't ever do it in front of him because he'll want in on the joke. 

Wade finally gave up on making wine a few years ago and sold all of his equipment. The last attempt was Skeeter Pee. He thought he had the system beat. Wade had thousands of sleeping skeeters (they were actually dead)laying on their back with one wing in the water. Not a single skeeter pee'd and he finally gave up.


----------



## Runningwolf

Honest Wade I didn't write that, I think Julie hacked my computer. Just look at her!


----------



## rhattin

So the main reason some of us use corks in the screwtype bottles is that we don;t have a way to replace the metal - Stelvin caps easily. and reusing a stelvin cap is dogey both from a sanitation and sealing point of view. 
Has anybody tried the Novatwist 30H60 plastic screw on caps?? I have just about gone through my first 1000 of them and have not seen any downside. They are reusable I think and are easy to install. Would be interested to hear from other high volume users. 
Ric


----------



## Davolous

I have had success using #9 corks in various screw on cap fifth bottles. I even screw the cap back on to save it.

... Yeah I am that cheap. I tend to save/age my nicer store bought wine bottles, so the recycled fifths get opened and refilled the most.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeap Davolous is correct you can use corks in screw cap bottles. You may even get away with it for a year or two. The issue is the neck is thinner than a cork bottle. You risk it breaking during corking or uncorking. I have personally seen it happen several times and one person was cut pretty bad. Why would you put yourself, spouse or friend at such risk, especially knowing the risk before you did it. Practice safe corking!


----------



## Davolous

Runningwolf said:


> Yeap Davolous is correct you can use corks in screw cap bottles. You may even get away with it for a year or two. The issue is the neck is thinner than a cork bottle. You risk it breaking during corking or uncorking. I have personally seen it happen several times and one person was cut pretty bad. Why would you put yourself, spouse or friend at such risk, especially knowing the risk before you did it. Practice safe corking!



Right on, I am a wine making newblet. So by all means listen to someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## Davolous

What about the black with the clear plug inside:
Are they worth using?
How long can you shelf wine with them?


----------



## Runningwolf

Davolous said:


> What about the black with the clear plug inside:
> Are they worth using?
> How long can you shelf wine with them?



Sorry but I am not sure what you are talking about. Any way of posting a picture. If it's a tasting cork, ensure your bottle is filled nearly to the top and do not lay on it's side.I would think you would be ok for short term drinking (6-9 months) but i have never done this so it's only a wag (wild a$s guess).


----------



## acrylic-wine-dispaly

yes, that's right, it's real the question, sometines i need to cost more more time to open the wine.


----------



## Davolous

I successfully uncorked and drank all the corked screw cap bottles I had. Now I only save screw caps bottles if the fit a standard wine cap. Which is almost any standard size bottle with a plastic cap. I have a couple bars that save all there bottles for me, and I just recycle anything with a metal cap for them.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rhattin

*screw cap replacements*

There is a direct replacement for the metal screw caps, in plastic and reusable. Has been around for 2 years, and has different cap liners to allow for different mico-ox rates. Initial application allows for witness marks. Product is called Novatwist, and is sold by Scott labs in Canada and in California. I have used about 1000 of them over the last 2 years and am happy with their product. 
They do not challenge the breaking strength of the thinner screw necks. 
Ric


----------



## ibglowin

How are these applied? They say they can be applied by hand but how exactly?



rhattin said:


> There is a direct replacement for the metal screw caps, in plastic and reusable. Has been around for 2 years, and has different cap liners to allow for different mico-ox rates. Initial application allows for witness marks. Product is called Novatwist, and is sold by Scott labs in Canada and in California. I have used about 1000 of them over the last 2 years and am happy with their product.
> They do not challenge the breaking strength of the thinner screw necks.
> Ric


----------



## TinyPirate

I don't know how they are applied, but coincidentally enough, I took a photo of them at the local shop!




Access to screw tops is pretty much the only access I have in NZ, so it looks like I will need to buy these based on this thread! Wish they weren't quite so pricey.

I've also read that plastic Champagne stoppers are suitable for still home-bottled wines, and are easy enough to insert after soaking in boiling water for a minute. Any thoughts?


----------



## beggarsu

I researched them

http://www.lovetobrew.co.uk/bottle-closures/novatwist-30mm-wine-bottle-screw-caps/

Yes quite expensive compared to 4-5 bucks for a package of corks. 

However these caps can't age wine through the cork as corks do . 




> How to use Novatwist:
> 
> The caps are designed to fit 30mm diameter, screw-top wine bottles. They may not fit other bottles, such as spirit bottles or juice/cordial bottles. Novatwist work best on bottles which have at least two rows of threads. If your bottle only has a single row of thread, then the cap may not work as expected. To fit the cap, push down hard until you hear a click, then hand-tighten. Do not over-tighten as the cap may then jump off the threads and may need to be replaced.* Bottles fitted with Novatwist do not need to be stored on their sides.*



I am phasing out my screw tops. The bottle depot has a lot of flat tops I've stocked up on 200 of them and there is a lot more. I'll use the screw tops occasionally in a pinch, I might reuse some a second and third time. The way I cork and open ,I'm not worried if even if it breaks - but giving away for presents - other people are not cautious so I give them flat tops.

Also I think hard alcohol (liquor) bottles that I've saved are a lot stronger even though they are screw tops because of their design - I use them them to cork samples of batches because they are clear colour and I might what to see how well the wine settles. ie how clear it is. And I use them to settle out last bits of wine sets - the overflow, the reserve, etc so I want to see clearly the line of the must then siphon off the top..


----------



## sour_grapes

Dang-Nabit! I bought a bottle of wine this evening on sale, didn't notice until I got to the cashier that it was a screw-top! I would have bought something different!


----------



## Rosa321

I know!!

I've been collecting wine bottles from friends and family.....
Had no idea about this issue!

I live in a rural area and don't know if anywhere to get "freebies" other than asking my drunkie loved ones to save 'em for me  hehe

Guess it's time to weed out the screw tops from my stash! BUMMER!


----------

